# torsion bar adjustment



## stanza (Sep 28, 2003)

does anyone know how to adjust the torsion bars on a 2003 gmc 2500 hd?

will the adjustment lift the front end up any?
It has the snowplow prep package but it seems so low to the ground.

I just bought the timbrens for the front and will be installing them tonight.
Just ordered the 8' western ultra mount..

that thing looks so cool im just gonna drive around with it on.

tanks arot: salute:


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Try the Timbrens first.If it still squats more than you like,then go up on the torsion bars a few turns.4-6 turns will usually do it.

Mark the bolt heads,and turn them slowly clockwise,on both sides.It will give you a small amount of lift.


----------



## stanza (Sep 28, 2003)

what would happen if i turned them up till they cant turn anymore?


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

It would ride like a tank.DON'T do it.


----------



## kawdude (Nov 19, 2002)

My 88 rides like a farm wagon with the plow off and the bars cranked, only crank them up to a happy medium, so it carries the plow good and still rides ok while the plow is off.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

You can turn them back down in the spring if you don't like the ride quality.


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*Hello GM*

There seems to be a need for cab operated torsion bar adjusting


----------



## kawdude (Nov 19, 2002)

Turning them back down would require me to crawl under a rusty old truck with tools. HAHA no way.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Chris,with all the talk of torsion bar adjustment lately have you ever seen any shock damage due to overtightening of the bars?The stickers on the bar say to return the bars to the factory setting after removing the added accs. from the front.
I doubt anybody does(i don't) but they claim it could be dangerous?


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I have seen shocks damaged by cranking the bars.The suspension tops out all the time,and damages the shocks.

If you just turn them up 4-6 turns,it's fine.If you have to urn them up more to support something heavy,turn them back down when it comes off.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

GM TORSION BAR ADJ.

Turn clockwise to raise

Counterclockwise to lower

The bolts will turn easier if you jack up the front
end some !

NOTE: I punchmark the bolt head and the frame
for a reference point. 
Then in winter turn the bolt X times to raise.
Then in summer turn bolt X times to lower
back .

NO alignment done so far...Also NO excessive
tire wear or front end gear damage........geo


----------



## PRO PROPERTY CARE (Jan 24, 2003)

I just did my a couple of weeks ago.. 6 turns total.. raised the truck just over an inch.. The ride is still acceptable. 
Basically it rides more like a truck.
I dont have timberens yet....


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

*B4 Timbrens*

:crying:


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Add Timbrens*

Timbrens and about 6 turns on the Torsion Bars. Measure from the bottom of the frame to the ground before adjustment and then after adjustment.

I raised mine 1.5". Don't be supprised if one side requires more turns than the other to keep it level.


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

*After Timbrens*

All we need is snow now...


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Speaking of SNOW*

First snow of the season...


----------



## PRO PROPERTY CARE (Jan 24, 2003)

Mine didnt sag that bad... of course yours is a extended cab, maybe thats why...


----------

